# Sea lice on Piranha?



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Someone help me identify these critters. Im not positive but think that they came from smelt I caught from the columbia river. They are flat in appearance and cling on the piranhas body.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look at the identical post in desiese and paracites forum - also you posted this 3 times (you can get mods to delete threds if you post by accident)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah ask Frank he will tell you, that looks weird.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> yeah ask Frank he will tell you, that looks weird.


it has been identified - look in the desiese and paracites forum


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do you feed your p feeders by chance?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Apr 19 2003, 03:26 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (pcrose @ Apr 19 2003, 08:05 AM)
> yeah ask Frank he will tell you, that looks weird.
> ...


That's not exactly what I said Innes:



> hastatus Posted: Apr 19 2003, 06:31 AM
> 
> I sent you an email w/image included. What it looks like to me is argulus.


That does not mean it is an ID confirmed by me. There could be other types of copepods that could fit that organism, but that parasite-like pest could be something else. So I listed the more common one so that he had something to go on.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_MOved to Diseases and Parasites Forum_*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Innes Posted on Apr 19 2003, 03:26 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > QUOTE (pcrose @ Apr 19 2003, 08:05 AM)
> > yeah ask Frank he will tell you, that looks weird.
> ...


 sorry, but I also thought it was the paracite that you said










and I didn't say that it was you that IDed it :







:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Apr 19 2003, 11:59 PM ....sorry, but I also thought it was the paracite that you said
> 
> and I didn't say that it was you that IDed it


Interesting, does seem that is what you wrote here:



> Innes Posted on Apr 19 2003, 03:26 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> it has been identified - look in the desiese and paracites forum


Seem pretty self-evident to me, unless you mean that you identified it? In which case, your ID may be completely off because there are also host specific parasites common to P. cariba that have not been looked it. Argulus was only a quick look see. Since Hollywood has the parasite there he can confirm its appearance or not. If it is not the same appearing, then we can dig deeper.

BTW, I happen to have the same link you provided at the OPEFE web site, which is where I secured the same argulus image you are linking to. So you are basically being redundant.

In reviewing the Goldstein Parasite Book, it does not appear to be argulus but some other form within that branch of crustaceans. I'm going to dig in a bit deeper later this evening and see if I can indeed narrow it down.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah Frank I am no expert, but I do try and help.
I think here I did pretty well if I do say so myself, and I an sorry if I was redundant.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Apr 20 2003, 02:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yeah Frank I am no expert, but I do try and help.
> I think here I did pretty well if I do say so myself, and I an sorry if I was redundant.


 Yes you did do well for repeating the information I had already posted. So credit is given you.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hollywood, here is another photo, parasite (fish louse) common to fw native fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Innes Posted on Apr 20 2003, 02:51 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Yeah Frank I am no expert, but I do try and help.
> > I think here I did pretty well if I do say so myself, and I an sorry if I was redundant.
> ...


Frank I didn't copy you, I don't copy people - I look at things myself and make up my own mind.
Just because you also found that informative site with the paracite on it, doesn't mean for one minute that I took it from you.

to be honest I can't find anything on OPEFE - so I never look, I have been a few times and it is too much science for me, and very hard to navigate for people who are not "in the know" like myself.
I also linked to a post of mine from ages ago with a link containing info on loads of paracites (well the same site really, but a differanpart of it), hopefully this might serve as some evidance that I did not take this info from you just to look good and take your credit.

I found that site when I was looking up the same thing for Marco, as he had described something simelar a while ago.

and yes you did post the pic from that site, but as soon as I saw the pic from Hollywood - great work Hollywood on providing a pic by the way - I knew what I was going to say, even before I scrolled down and saw your post.

but if you want to think I want to copy your comments and advice --->you are welcome to that thought









and if it does make you feel better I do learn much from you, I just don't copy it in the next post - thats not my style


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Apr 20 2003, 11:16 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 19 2003, 08:31 PM)
> QUOTE
> ...


Innes, first of all; I don't just find things. That link has been at my OPEFE web site since 1996. Secondly, I don't use web searches since my contacts include Dr. Earl Weidner and Dr. Robert Goldstein both well-known and published parasitologist. Bob Goldstein, as you probably don't know since you mention my web site is to difficult for you to navigate was helpful to me and Oregonians in his written testimony showing pirana parasites would not transfect native fishes. Earl not only has written many scientific papers on parasites, but I have also contributed specimens of neon tetras for his examination. Point is, I rarely have to search out anything on any web site for information in relations to diseases/parasites.

I could have simply taken the time to scan in images from citations, but since my camera is not the best, I simply used my link to access the photo.

Lastly, you don't know for sure if that organism is argulus unless you are indeed intimating that you have some parasitological knowledge. Your information to Marco may have been clearly wrong and since I did not see your information it is possible you were guessing as most people do when they do not know that many parasites resemble each other but are not the same species. I emailed that photo to Hollywood an hour before I even posted it since he requested help. Regardless, the image of the argulus species was indeed posted by me for Hollywood to review and you simply followed it up with the same image and the same link to the same information already given.

And if one reads the sequence of events as it unfolded clearly contradicts your statement below:



> I just don't copy it in the next post - thats not my style


.

That you cannot deny.



> and if it does make you feel better I do learn much from you


. Sorry, ego is not in my post, it is clearly my view that you simply repeated information below my post for whatever reason.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK this is messy enough


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Apr 20 2003, 04:19 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> OK this is messy enough


 Only to the fish.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Hollywood, here is another photo, parasite (fish louse) common to fw native fish.


 That pic closely resembles the parasite. Heres another note to add -- the parasite only exist in my yellow natt (ternetzi shoal). On two occassions Ive fed it large goldfish however I also fed the other tanks GF from that same batch. No parasite on either caribe or natt tank.

My guess is that the original host was from a freshly caught smelt from the columbia river. What gets me is why the other tanks are not affected when they were all fed the same.

I have not used any meds but using painstaking manual method of picking them right off the ternetzi. These parasites will not budge even when the fish is moving about abruptly. Seems like they are anchored on the body. When I see them on the side of the tank I pick them off. So far have removed about 5 but have not seen any other in the tank (cross my fingers). Theres a large pleco in the tank that I have not check. Hopefully hes not hosting this parasite. As for the ternetzi I dont see anymore parasite clinging on them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting you mention the catfish, because there is an argulus-like but that resembles argulus but is not. Contact this student (follow link). There was also a case of argulus attaching to a human eye. Read the article.

Student studying argulus.

Let us know what he tells you.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Another image of a argulus-like pest on a catfish. The pest is _Artysones trysibia_


----------

